# Diet Plan... Help Needed



## Killian (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

Right, i have been trying to workout my daily calorie needs. I have tried to work it out myself but have got bogged down with resting metabolic rate, thermic effect of food, NEAT multiplier etc until i have gotten results that im not sure are right. As of today i am 146lbs (8lbs gained this year without proper nutritional direction). I have managed to get results of 3200kcal on non workout days and 3500kcals on workout days, does this seem alot for someone my size? or about right? Ive looked online and input my weight as 160lbs (my goal, with the view of you have to eat 160lbs to weight 160lbs) and it came out that i would only need to eat 2240kcals to achieve this. Basicly ive been confused into submission lol, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mich29 (Jul 22, 2011)

Killian said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Right, i have been trying to workout my daily calorie needs. I have tried to work it out myself but have got bogged down with resting metabolic rate, thermic effect of food, NEAT multiplier etc until i have gotten results that im not sure are right. As of today i am 146lbs (8lbs gained this year without proper nutritional direction). I have managed to get results of 3200kcal on non workout days and 3500kcals on workout days, does this seem alot for someone my size? or about right? Ive looked online and input my weight as 160lbs (my goal, with the view of you have to eat 160lbs to weight 160lbs) and it came out that i would only need to eat 2240kcals to achieve this. Basicly ive been confused into submission lol, any help would be appreciated!


I would say around 3500-4000 should do it then slowly increase as your weight goes up.what does your workout plan look like? how is your sleep? water intake?


----------



## Killian (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you for the reply!

Monday - Back

Pull Ups

Deadlift

1 Arm rows

T-Bar Rows

Tuesday - Triceps

Dips

Close grip bench

Rope pushdowns

1 arms pushdowns - Go to failure on positive and negative

(used to do skullcrushers but gave me problems in my forearms when i was really pushing)

Wednesday - Shoulders

Seated DB Presses

BB Front Raises

Rear Delt Machine

Machine Shoulder press - Dropsets x2

Thursday - Legs

Squats

Calf raises

Leg extensions

Leg press - Again Dropsets x2

Friday - Chest/ Biceps

Chest Press

DB Press

Flys

DB Curls

Laid down cable curls

21's

I get a good 7.5 hours of sleep at night, bed by 10 up at half 5 . I try to drink a min of 2 litres of water a day excluding what I drink in workouts.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

mich29 said:


> I would say around 3500-4000 should do it then slowly increase as your weight goes up.what does your workout plan look like? how is your sleep? water intake?


x2 on the cal recommendation.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

dont over complicate stuff just eat alot of healthy stuff protein carbs and fats 40/40/20 and eat lots of them and train harder tahn ever and u will get there


----------



## Killian (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok thanks for the advise guys! I'm planning to start my journal on Monday so keep your eyes pealed!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

mich29 said:


> I would say around 3500-4000 should do it then slowly increase as your weight goes up.what does your workout plan look like? how is your sleep? water intake?





Vibora said:


> x2 on the cal recommendation.


WTF??? The guy is 146lbs!!

You should easily be gaining Around 2-3lbs a month easily on 2400-2700 cals. Unless of course you do a day job that expends a lot of calories.

There seems to be a ..pattern..on this board that bulking begins at 3500 calories..when realistically that's more a level for getting fat.

Add to that your post misses out info like body type, daily activity, training type, age...


----------



## Killian (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm 22, ectomorph, my day job is a stock manager on my feet all day but exactly physically demanding! Lol and I tend to leave 45-60 secs between sets, maybe more on big compound lifts e.g dead lift, bench, squats.

I think I'm going to start a journal this week with rough calories for each meal to see what I'm getting a day on average and adjust accordingly from there if its significantly below 2500 and see how I gain off that, sound like a good plan?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Easy way to do things.

5 - 6 meals. 50g of pro in each. If you need energy (like pre or post workout meals (Altho this in itself is arguable)) then add some carbs to your meal. If you do not require fast energy, use fats.

Build the food you eat around the busy and energy dependent times of the day. Norm for most morning and pre workout. Really is personal taste how you arrange it. What works for you is most important.

Figure out what you ate calorie wise. Run it for 4 weeks and see how gains go. If your weight doesn't shift or goes down, add 300 calories and repeat. Won't take long to know exactly what you need.


----------



## Killian (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok mate thanks alot for your input, much appretiated


----------



## mich29 (Jul 22, 2011)

I sated 3500 as this would make up for his body type that is set to burn calories like a new sports car plus this takes into consideration his job duties as they may add to the burn of calories also workout out burns calories.3500 should be enough to cover these problems.


----------

